# what the?!half sun?



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just wondering what on earth a half _sun_ is?confused-how would one go about creating one etc?I thought it was half _moon?_


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Breeding CT x HM is commonly called a HALF SUN -- Combtail Halfmoon. This is a very beautiful type.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yes halfsun are offsprings of spawning a halfmoon to crowntail  amazing fish if you like HM and CTs as your best


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats amazing!That picture is soooo pretty!I read somewhere that they're "not desirable" not sure what this means?Is it just not a desirable trait in terms of showing etc, or do people not like them?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They're just combtails. I used to work on em but fins sucked so I scrapped the project.

It seems to be a common goal for people who won't invest in a decent pair and just use whatever PetCo has to offer....


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I've only seen one halfsun that I've ever liked-










Seems the branching, color and web reduction have to be _just right_ for an attractive appearance. Some people call them rare, because it's only by chance that you'd get a fish with just the right amount of all three. IMHO too much of a hassle to work with, I also hate seeing people who cross two different fin types for the heck of it. (With the exception of a DT into a line for the purpose of improving fin base.)


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

KadenJames said:


> I've only seen one halfsun that I've ever liked-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a half sun right there! I haven't seen a half sun like that in a looong time and would love to see more of that


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

WOW THAT'S BEAUTIFUL!
I have seen that picture on google images before and thought it was a halfmoon with an uneven edge but I always liked it!If I were to work on creating a line of them, how hard would it be?


----------



## DazedBetta (Jun 27, 2011)

Like kaden said the fins would be hassle but I'm sure with a lot of time and culling and being very picky on breeding pairs it can be done.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

DazedBetta said:


> Like kaden said the fins would be hassle but I'm sure with a lot of time and culling and being very picky on breeding pairs it can be done.


Exactly. Culling, culling and more culling. And even then, you'd probably still get sparatic web reduction. They sell for quite a lot when they turn out right, but IMHO it isn't worth all the dead fry.

Here's an _"almost"_ half sun-


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok  I think maybe this is a challenge for when I am a LOT more experienced in breeding betta's, I wouldn't do it right away, simply because I still have a lot to learn and I don't want to be the person that breeds for fun with no regard to the loss of life. Thanks guys for all your responses!


----------



## DazedBetta (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah that's how I feel if I had the space and a lot more experience.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

When they are right, they are really beautiful. It would be a worthy project for someone with less hard water than I have since hard water curls CT fins.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

My tank water is a nice 6-6.5 usually, would that be alright?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> My tank water is a nice 6-6.5 usually, would that be alright?


That sounds perfect!!

Jeff.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Combtails are usually pretty messy. I am crossing halfmoon and crowntail to work toward crowntails with the halfmoon spread. My best first gen male looks to be a pretty good delta, who I will either pair with a halfmoon female and then cross the offspring, or cross him to one of my better hmxct females. It's kinda a time will tell thing, but with his spread, a halfmoon will likely be better, then cross the offspring to reset the crown tips.

It's going to be a good long while before I get something that really shows what I am working toward. In the meantime, combs galore! Luckily, I can put some into my sorority.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Great  I will have to import some crowntail females first, but I'm not going to try this for a long time, I want to make sure I am prepared!Good luck styggian!


----------



## shidax (Jan 25, 2015)

http://postimg.org/image/8lrntwdkd/

BEST HALFSUN PLAKAT FOR ME.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

This is a very old thread. Please make a new thread instead of posting in it.


----------

